# How Much Disk Space on Your Mac?



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I got to wondering how my Mac compares to others in terms of disk space.

I have an 1.25 Ghz eMac with an 80G HD. Currently 32.55G available.

How do I compare to others in terms of space used?


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

iBook G4 1.33 with 80 gigs and 53 gigs free


----------



## Brian Scully (Jan 23, 2001)

High compared be me  I currently have 22 gigs of the 80 gigger on my G5iMac but I have very few photos and music files compared to others I know I have a friend ex eMac now a G5 who is very close to your figure Sinc


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

You're sorely behind. I'm at about 65GB used on my 160GB Internal and I have an extra 30GB or so on my 200GB backup drive that isn't backup data - the 30GB is also on DVD, so it's backed up that way.

I can't wait to see the people with multiple internal drives check in. They top my puny amount of DASD space used.


----------



## marrmoo (Jul 24, 2003)

My flat panel iMac at home has 27 gigs free on the 80 gig drive. The bulk is used up by the 5000 plus pictues and 5000 plus songs.

Currently typing on my powerbook where only 8 gigs remain on the 40 gig drive.


----------



## Suite Edit (Dec 17, 2003)

I've got 930 gigs of HD capacity on my G5, with 292 gigs free. Mind you, I'm a film student with far too many projects in the air at once.

50/80 gigs isn't too shabby, especially considering you're probably storing all your media (iLife) on the one drive...


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

I am constantly deleting or burning my files. I hate to have a full hard drive. I have no idea why!! 
I do have an external 80 gig with 20 gigs free though. I forgot about that


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

eMac with 160 GB drive has about 90 free: it is used by my wife and 2 kids, which is why I ordered the larger drive. If I went through and cleaned it all up I would probably free up at least 15GB - unneeded docs, dupe images etc etc

12" PB with 80GB drive has 43 free - but there is a second FW drive with 40 off GB of photos attached.


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

30GB free on 80 Gigger on my Mini and 23GB free on my 80GB external.


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

80 Gb on the Mini, with 36 Gb free. On the iBook, I'm not sure, but I'm going to need to clean out some stuff soon. Its 30 Gb drive is getting too full.


----------



## mr.steevo (Jul 22, 2005)

30 GB iBook with 23 GB free. External drive has about 60 GB free.

s.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

My main laptop has approx. 9 gigs remaining (of a total of 40), however my external FW drive has 40 available of a possible 120 Gigs; my work Mac has 19 Gigs available of a possible 80 Gigs.


----------



## ThirtyOne (Jan 18, 2003)

40GB internal drive, about 2GB free.
250 GB External drive, about 100GB free (mainly backup and archives.)
40 GB iPod, about 6GB free (I use about 15-20GB for temporary backup sometimes and for other non-iTunes stuff.)


----------



## RISCHead (Jul 20, 2004)

I have a 160 GB SATA on my PowerMac - only about 70 GBs free 
Thinking about putting in a second internal of 250 GB.

Then again, I look at this:
http://www.transintl.com/store/category.cfm?Category=2490&RequestTimeOut=500#top
 

or the G5 Jive Sonnet
http://www.sonnettech.com/news/press/pr2005/pr092005_g5_jive.html
 

or just do the Max upgrade thang:
http://www.maxupgrades.com/istore/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&category_id=306 


There used to be another really cool 4 drive RIADED enclosure with cooling that I can't remember the name of or find offhand.


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

40 Gigs on my iBook G4 933, 15.5 gigs free. 
136 Gigs free on my external USB 2.0 HD.


----------



## Steve-O (Apr 7, 2005)

see sig 4 stats;
120GB total 75GB avail....i keep most of my stuff on the external HD.

external is 250GB about 130 or so left


----------



## saxamaphone (May 18, 2004)

280GB (160+120) on my powermac G5 with about 140GB free


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

iMac G5: 250GB drive, 110GB available
LaCie D2: 160GB drive, 40GB available (used as back up primarily)


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

*At work*
I have two 120 GB drives (one is a clone back-up) in my PowerMac
There's about 45 GB left.


*At home*
160 GB drive in my iMac G5 with only 20 GB free. 90 GB is home movie projects in various stages of editing.

I have an 40 GB drive externally that was the original drive from the Quicksilver at work. I use it to back up All of my files except for the home movies, applications, and system stuff. My home movies get put on DVD when each one is done and all the original footage is stored on DV tape. So if I ever need it again, it's there.

I also have a iMac trayloader with a 40 GB drive as a backup. It has about 20 GB free.


----------



## Glipt (Aug 7, 2003)

15/40 System.
5/60 Loops and Pro media.
4/160 Video backup.
57/200 Video capture.

I need more drives or just to get to work and finish some video projects.


----------



## JAMG (Apr 1, 2003)

How did my Drive space get so conveluted?

G4 Gigabit 400 

1st internal drive
OS9 20gig drive - 11.5 gig available.

2nd internal 120gig drive partitioned for 
OS X Panther 71.5 gig - 61.88 available
Games etc. 40gig - 17.5 Available

Ext. Firewire Drive 200gig partitioned for
Video 115gig - 82.5 available
other stuff 70gig - 69.05 available.

340 gig space {roughly} with 242.5gig available...

My 1st Quadra 650 came with a 270ish meg hard drive and I was laughed at when I replaced that with a 1 gig in 1993. Who needs that kind of space...


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

30 gig drive on my iBook only 3.5 gigs left
160 gig external with 123 gigs left


----------



## Jacklar (Jul 23, 2005)

Currently an 80gig internal in my PB + a 250gig external. Soon to buy a new external 300gig bringing my total to 630gigs + my 60gig Ipod if i need to backup important things.


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

You to be honest, with a 40 gig internal and a 160 external that's nowhere close to being full, I wonder how long it will take me to decide to move to a bigger HD?

I'm thinking a decade, unless downloadable movies become legal and affordable.


----------



## elpedrofantastico (Oct 26, 2005)

Only 6.5 GB out of 60 left in my iBook despite constant dumping onto dvd-rs. Cubase projects'll be the death of me I tell ya.


----------



## ramsesm (Jan 29, 2005)

In total, about 487Gb Free out of 1.3 Terabytes. I do a lot of photography and keep the working originals on drive. (plus two vacation movies I'm still editing


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

60GB total, 9GB available since I have 10GB of active iMovie projects on my hard disk.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

I have 18.32 Gigs on the 40 gig mini, I am gettin an exteral HD (80 Gigs)


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

160 Gb drive on Powermac G4, 1/2 full (1/2 empty?) with an 80Gb backup drive that is backed up once a week.


----------



## zigzagry (Apr 12, 2003)

480 gb of Total harddrive space spread across 4 drives on my Dual 450.
( 200 gb, 160 gb, 80 gb, 40 gb )

About 20 gb free overall.


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

On my Sawtooth I have an 42Gb Free out of 60Gb, aswell as an empty 6gig. On my Powerbook I have an 80Gb with about 39Gb or so free.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

400 GB (decimal) over 3 HDDs; 6 MacOS (HFS+) and 6 Linux (ext3) partitions.

380.7GB available (binary)/ 286.32 GB used/ 94.38 Free


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

SINC said:


> I got to wondering how my Mac compares to others in terms of disk space.
> 
> I have an 1.25 Ghz eMac with an 80G HD. Currently 32.55G available.
> 
> How do I compare to others in terms of space used?


I've got the same computer as you,
But I always like to keep at least 50 gb of free space available.

I burn a lot of DVD's and backup to a partitioned 200 gb external firewire drive.

My Upgraded 1.0 ghz Sawtooth however has 1x80 gb and 2x 120 gb drives used just for Multimedia.


----------



## Strimkind (Mar 31, 2005)

5.5GB free on internal iBook drive out of 30GB


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

ramsesm said:


> In total, about 487Gb Free out of 1.3 Terabytes



so is that 1300gigs??? yikes!!!


----------



## PirateMyke (Jul 14, 2005)

22.41GB Available out of 40GB's


----------



## liquidgenesis (Jun 26, 2004)

2.31 GB available of 20 GB on the internal HDD in my cube. 6.93 GB of 120 GB on ext FW LaCie drive. Too much music!! Need a couple more iPods....


----------



## kent (Oct 18, 2003)

I have a 1.25 GHz G4 PowerBook with an 80 GB HDD plus three external drives [80, 80, and 120] ... and I'm always struggling to maintain 3 available GBs on my PowerBook - always.


----------

